
Show HN: Crypto Tab – Replace Browser New Tab Page with a Bitcoin Price Chart - zhan_eg
https://crypto-tab.com/
======
zhan_eg
New Tab replacement page that instantly gives you information about the
Bitcoin price.

Choose a period (hour, day, week, year) and be always up to date with the
Bitcoin volatility index.

